# Hopping Barrel Help



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to make a hopping barrel like the one fright props sells and I don't want to buy their kit. I'm going to try and build it for a cheaper price. I would like to know all the parts I will need to build this. What kind of controllers and cylinders do I need?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I get most of my stuff from http://automationdirect.com They have a fairly good selection,prices are reasonable,they have a good support department, shipping is fast and if the order is large enough free, and they are in the United States. You do need to know some basic pneumatics but there are all kinds of calculators on the web.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.frightprops.com/frequently-asked-questions/


----------

